# Red Salamander (Pseudotriton ruber) Help



## kmsgameboy (Nov 7, 2011)

I found one of these guys at work Friday and took it home with me. Ive never kept salamanders before but this little guy is just too cute to pass up. I was wondering if anyone could provide info on their care? I have looked online but have found little. For the past few days Ive been keeping it in clean shallow spring water at 60-65F and have tried feeding it a roach nymph but so far it wont eat. If I cant get it to eat soon I will set it free. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 7, 2011)

I found this. Thought it was interesting.


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 7, 2011)

I would refrain keeping it. They are rather hard to keep in captivity, esp. wild caught specimens. Very sensitive to temp changes, and anything over 60ish degrees can kill. I would suggest releasing it back where you found it.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Nov 7, 2011)

meaganelise9 said:


> I found this. Thought it was interesting.


Wow thanks! I had found a bit of info on that site before but thats new. Thankfully it ate today so I think its doing ok. I read that it can take days for them to get used to a new enviroment so I guess thats why it wasnt eating. Im not sure I want to keep it though. Ive never had much luck with herps in the past.


----------



## hazed_shaman (Nov 9, 2011)

salamanders and newts in general.... in my oppinion are harder to keep that dart frogs. especially wild caught ones. d. mels would be good 2 feed them, invert nymphs of whatever also. dont keep them in complete water. wet leaves, peat moss or sphagnum moss would probly be your best substrate. with a shallow bowl of water. contrary to popular belife salamanders are terrestrial and are only aquatic during breeding and metomorphasis. newts are fully aquatic but even newts should be provided with some moist land.


----------



## D.J. (Jan 5, 2012)

They love worms! Lol


----------

